# anyone have a .71 5th gearset from a 5 speed to sell? :)



## farmerz2 (Dec 6, 2006)

hi all, i have a hardbody truck and want to change my 5th gear from the .89 or .9 or whatever it is. i hear the 300zx's equipped with the RG30 or whatever the transmission is the one with the 30 in the description has a .71 5th which is what i am after.

does anyone have a parts tranny or this gearset which i could buy from you? or any other ideas on where to locate this? i would probably need 2 gears for 5th, as there is a drive and driven gear no??

anyways if anyone could help me out with this that would be great. i think this tranny is found in the 300zx's turbo or non turbo i am not sure.

anyways thanks guys.!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the 88/89 turbo transmission have the .711 5th gear. but what transmission are you planning on putting these gears into?


----------



## farmerz2 (Dec 6, 2006)

its a 91 hardbody 5 speed with a FS5R30A.

you got one? or know where i can find it? also anyone have a gear ratio list for the hardbody FS5R30A? 

thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

So you don't know what gear ratio is in there, but you want to buy a .711 ratio? Ummm... I'd do the research on what you already have first. Who knows, you might already have what it is you're looking for.


----------



## farmerz2 (Dec 6, 2006)

hi, 

sorry should have been more clear. I calculated the rpm drop between 4th and 5th at a constant speed. I know my 4th is 1:1 and it calculated out to about a .85 or .89 5th. so i know i dont have the .71 in there.

also when i shift from 4th to 5th its like a 100 rpm drop at hiway speed, calculated using the 5th i should drop atleast 500rpm. so i do know that i dont have the .71 5th.

at 100kmh im revving slightly over 3000rpm, whereas with the .71 i would be below 2500 possibly even closer to 2000.

I do need this gear...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You may want to find out exactly what transmission and gear ratio you have first. Since you don't provide enough information, I can't (nor can anyone else) help you.

For instance, a quick search found a 1996 D21 factory service manual. This manual states that all US D21s of that year came with the FS5R71C transmission. The final gear ratio was different between 2wd and 4wd. Of course, this is because all US D21s in 1996 were 4 cylinders.

And I don't believe the gear sets will swap between transmissions. But you can find out more from the Hardbody section of this forum.

And once you find out what transmission you have, you can always order the appropriate gear set from a dealership.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

farmerz2 said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry should have been more clear. I calculated the rpm drop between 4th and 5th at a constant speed. I know my 4th is 1:1 and it calculated out to about a .85 or .89 5th. so i know i dont have the .71 in there.
> 
> ...


Try this link and input your gears.
Transmission Calculator - Nissan 300ZX TwinTurbo - Z Design Studio


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> Try this link and input your gears.
> Transmission Calculator - Nissan 300ZX TwinTurbo - Z Design Studio




Its funny how much easier it is to be nice to noobs and just help them out instead of argueing and confusing the crap out of them.....
doesnt matter if it was in the wrong section......


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Its funny how much easier it is to be nice to noobs and just help them out instead of argueing and confusing the crap out of them.....
> doesnt matter if it was in the wrong section......


Was I flaming him?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Children, play nicely or I'll turn you both over my knee........


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

he doesn't even know what gears he currently has. how is that link helping him?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> he doesn't even know what gears he currently has. how is that link helping him?


Well he did state he was going to do more research, correct? So the link will help him out when he does find the gear he needs.

How does the link help him you ask?

Well once he finds the stock ratio from his hard body he can compare stock ratio to the the one he wants, .711 ratio.


----------

